# Pupps



## SarahJohnson1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

How do you code for PUPPS?


----------



## carafry (Mar 25, 2008)

We've had this come up before at our office.  I'm really surprised there's not a separate code.  We use 646.83 (other specified complications of pregnancy) followed by 709.8 (other specified disorders of skin).


----------



## imjsanderson (Apr 7, 2008)

We use 646.83 along with 698.9


----------

